# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Avatarin koko ja resoluutio

## Jouni Seilonen

Avatar on pieni kuva, joka näytetään viesteissä käyttäjätunnuksen alla. Laitoin avatariksi kuvan vanhasta pahvisesta junalipusta. Alkuperäinen kuva oli skannaus ja se oli liian iso avatarin kokorajoitukseen nähden. Niinpä pienensin kuvan tiedostokokoa ja resoluutiota (tai ainakin luulin tekeväni niin) Adobe Photoshop Elements -ohjelmalla. Tulos ei mielestäni ole kovin onnistunut. Lipun tekstistä voi olla vaikea saada selvää. Monien muiden valokuva-avatarit näyttävät paljon onnistuneemmilta. Kaikki avatarit eivät ole saman kokoisia näytöllä - voisiko avatarini olla suurempi mm x mm -kooltaan, jolloin teksti näkyisi paremmin?

Avatarini pahvilipussa lukee (ylhäältä alas): TORNIO / HAAPARANTA / HAPARANDA / Kelpaa 2 päivää / Gäller 2 dagar / 2. LK FM 14,00 / (poikkiviiva) / TORNIO / HAPARANDA / 52331 / 03585(punaisella). Lippu on ostettu Tornion asemalta elokuussa 1990 ja matkustus on tapahtunut samana päivänä ruotsalaisella Fiat-dm-vaunulla, jonka kyljessä ehkä luki isokokoisesti TORNEDALSKAN. Matkalippuja ei tarkastettu matkan aikana. Onkohan tällainen aihe avatariksi hyvin vai huonosti sopiva?

----------


## killerpop

Nykyinen avatar näyttäisi olevan kooltaan 30x59 (foorumin puitteissa maksimi on 120 pikseliä), joten korkeussuunnassa tuossa olisi mahdollisuutta kasvattaa kaksinkertaiseksi, eli skaalata kuva vähemmän pieneksi.

13 kilotavun kokoraja kyllä vaatii käyttäjäpäässä pieniä toimia, sillä isompaa avatarkuvaa saa varmuudella pakata, jotta se mahtuu tuohon kokorajoitukseen.

Välttämättä mitään merkittävää eroa ei edes silmin havaitse pakatun ja pakkaamattoman jpeg-kuvan ollessa kyseessä, kunhan pakkaaminen tapahtuu järkevissä rajoissa. En tunne käyttämäsi ohjelman asteikkoa, mutta jos oletetaan että 100 on häviötön pakkaus, niin tallettaessa avatarta, varmaan kelpaa jotain väliltä 60-75, jos taas esiteltäviin valokuviin käyttää 85-90

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Tornio-Haaparanta -pahvilipun kuva:http://tinypic.com/m/6zvo1e/2
Toinen pahvilippu:http://tinypic.com/m/6zvofn/2
Kolmas pahvilippu:http://tinypic.com/m/6zvom0/2

Ovatko tällaiset vanhojen junalippujen kuvat kiinnostavia yleisemmin? Ikävä kyllä näitä pahvilippuja on minulla vain alle kaksikymmentä. Sen sijaan historiaan jääneellä Tuiran asemalla myytyjä lippuja olisi nippu, mutta ne on kirjoitettu lomakkeelle. Yksi Kilon asemalla lomakkeelle kirjoitettu (paikka)lippu olisi myös. Erilaiset tulosteliput eivät varmaan ole yhtä kiinnostavia, vaikka tulostusteknologia on vaihtunut jo useampaan kertaan. Harvinaiselle välille myyty lippu voisi ehkä kiinnostaa: Kemi - Hyrynsalmi tai Oulu - Konna :Smile: ? Hyrynsalmelle pääsi jonkin aikaa Winter Rail -junalla. Konnahan oli - niin kuin kaikki tietävätkin - Höljäkästä seuraava liikennepaikka ... siis Nurmeksen ja Lieksan välillä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:45 ----------




> Välttämättä mitään merkittävää eroa ei edes silmin havaitse pakatun ja pakkaamattoman jpeg-kuvan ollessa kyseessä, kunhan pakkaaminen tapahtuu järkevissä rajoissa. En tunne käyttämäsi ohjelman asteikkoa, mutta jos oletetaan että 100 on häviötön pakkaus, niin tallettaessa avatarta, varmaan kelpaa jotain väliltä 60-75, jos taas esiteltäviin valokuviin käyttää 85-90


Kiitos neuvoista. Yritän perehtyä tarkemmin kuvankäsittelyohjelmaan.

----------


## Compact

> Ovatko tällaiset vanhojen junalippujen kuvat kiinnostavia yleisemmin?


Kyllä liput ovat kiinnostavia. Voisin vaihtaa kaikki erilaiset ylimääräiset junalippusi, olivat ne sitten mitä mallia vain, vaikkapa itseltäni löytyviin ylimääräisiin Edmonson- eli pahvilippuihin. On myös erilaisia paperisia lippuja ja bussilippujakin ylimääräisenä. 

Vastausta sinulta, ja muiltakin joilla on lippuja vaihdettavaksi, voi lähettää minulle yksityisviestinä.

----------

